# Power Pe exam study topics



## Redskinsdb21 (Mar 10, 2012)

I am just curious if anyone knows where to find some good notes/information on the following Power PE exam topics:

Open/Short circuit testing

Symettrical Components

Luminaires

Also, is it possible anyone can get a copy of georgia tech class notes?

Thanks much for any info on these topics.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Mar 11, 2012)

Open and Short circuit test for transformers is very well explain in the machines book by Chapman. Symetrical components is tough to really get good information on that. I'm still trying to find some very very good explanation on symetrical faults even after passing the PE exam. Luminaries...the questions that you can probably find on the exam are most likely based on experience like what is more efficient(we all know that fluorescent lamps are more efficient than incandescent lamps or LED is more efficient than fluorescent....however $$$ wise efficiency is payed at a good price.)...characteristics of lamps, footcandle calculations, etc. you can find footcandle calc. formula in the EPRM.

Regarding the GA tech notes.....i would say the notes are worthless if you don't see the videos....because mostly is just formulas and most of them doesn't tell for what do you use the formula...you have to see the actual videos to understand the formulas. Ones you see the video then the notes are really really helpful. I used my GA Tech binder in few problems on the real exam.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 12, 2012)

Redskinsdb21 said:


> Also, is it possible anyone can get a copy of georgia tech class notes?





Wildsoldier PE said:


> Regarding the GA tech notes.....i would say the notes are worthless if you don't see the videos....because mostly is just formulas and most of them doesn't tell for what do you use the formula...you have to see the actual videos to understand the formulas. Ones you see the video then the notes are really really helpful. I used my GA Tech binder in few problems on the real exam.


Not to mention the fact that the notes are paid for with the tuition for the course.


----------

